# James Bond is a Man



## Peony

In 1962, the first James Bond movie, Dr. No, appeared in theaters.  Based on Ian Fleming’s novels about British secret agent 007, James Bond movies has delighted audiences for some six decades.

James Bond is a macho man with an impossible job.  He saves the world from assorted crazy genius bad guys.  While in the course of his dangerous secret agent duties, he flirts with women.  He is a masculine, confident, rogue.  The women he encounters are beautiful and competent.  Most of the time, he can’t get the assignment done without the help of some gorgeous gal. 

That man/woman dynamic is part of the fun of Bond stories.  Bond Girls are as important to the entertainment as gadgets, like cars that fire rockets and Champagne bottles that blow up.

Sean Connery played the role of James Bond in several movies.  Five other actors followed in the role.   In the two dozen 007 movies made, all the actors playing the role of James Bond were male.  This makes sense.  The character is male. 

Now there is talk about making a James Bond movie featuring a female actor in the role of James Bond. 

Why change the gender of an iconic character?   If someone genuinely wishes to tell a story about a female secret agent, why not just create a new character?  Why appropriate a beloved icon? 

What’s going on here?  Did something happen to thwart creativity?  Are there no writers with enough imagination to come up with something unique of their own, that they must rework someone else’s work?

Or is something else going on?  Maybe this, let’s make James Bond a female is all about making a statement.  Look!  A lady can do secret agent stuff too!  Sure she can, but she cannot be James Bond.  James Bond is a man.

Leave James Bond alone.  There is no reason to change evergreen heroes.  James Bond is a man.  Let him always be a man.  Likewise, let the Lone Ranger and Tonto remain men.  Let Modesty Blaise remain a woman.  Not everybody and everything has to be recycled, revamped and redone to update the message. 

You don’t like a suave manly secret agent?  Watch a different movie.

James Bond Might Soon Be Played by an Actress Like Gillian Anderson


----------



## TheOldSchool

The free market will decide.  I doubt the filmmakers will care about a Photoshopped image with a meager 20,000 facebook likes.


----------



## Alex.

Bond is formulaic. Man, woman, white, black no matter.


An American already played Bond.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Alex. said:


> Bond is formulaic. Man, woman, white, black no matter.
> 
> 
> An American already played Bond.



American, Irish,Scottish, and Australian have played James Bond, so would it matter if a woman played Jane Bond?

To me I prefer the male version and believe it will not be received well but in the end all the Movie industry cares about is making money...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Next Bond will be a flaming homo.


----------



## Alex.

Weatherman2020 said:


> Next Bond will be a flaming homo.


You got the role?!?!?! I am damn happy for you!!!!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Weatherman2020 said:


> Next Bond will be a flaming homo.



Donald Trump is too old to play James Bond...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Alex. said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Bond will be a flaming homo.
> 
> 
> 
> You got the role?!?!?! I am damn happy for you!!!!
Click to expand...

You homophobe.


----------



## skye

JANE BOND?????  

I don't think so.


----------



## hjmick

Alex. said:


> An American already played Bond.




As an American agent. On television. Where the character was often referred to as "Jimmy." Before anyone really knew who or what James Bond was...


Just saying...


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Alex.

Weatherman2020 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Bond will be a flaming homo.
> 
> 
> 
> You got the role?!?!?! I am damn happy for you!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You homophobe.
Click to expand...

Not me I loves ya.

and I loves Bond too


----------



## Alex.

hjmick said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American already played Bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an American agent. On television. Where the character was often referred to as "Jimmy." Before anyone really knew who or what James Bond was...
> 
> 
> Just saying...
Click to expand...

I am "just sayin"an American played him. Thanks for confirming


----------



## hjmick

Alex. said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American already played Bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an American agent. On television. Where the character was often referred to as "Jimmy." Before anyone really knew who or what James Bond was...
> 
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am "just sayin"an American played him. Thanks for confirming
Click to expand...



I would have clicked "Funny" instead of "Thank You", but as we all know, that's more or less come to be an insult...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I have never watched a Bond Film without Sean Connery.


----------



## Indeependent

Someday a Bond movie will have a plot and dialog.


----------



## Alex.

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I have never watched a Bond Film without Sean Connery.


He sat with you and shared popcorn?


----------



## Ringel05

Bond is a man??  Wow!!  I would have never guessed.......


----------



## asaratis

Peony said:


> In 1962, the first James Bond movie, Dr. No, appeared in theaters.  Based on Ian Fleming’s novels about British secret agent 007, James Bond movies has delighted audiences for some six decades.
> 
> James Bond is a macho man with an impossible job.  He saves the world from assorted crazy genius bad guys.  While in the course of his dangerous secret agent duties, he flirts with women.  He is a masculine, confident, rogue.  The women he encounters are beautiful and competent.  Most of the time, he can’t get the assignment done without the help of some gorgeous gal.
> 
> That man/woman dynamic is part of the fun of Bond stories.  Bond Girls are as important to the entertainment as gadgets, like cars that fire rockets and Champagne bottles that blow up.
> 
> Sean Connery played the role of James Bond in several movies.  Five other actors followed in the role.   In the two dozen 007 movies made, all the actors playing the role of James Bond were male.  This makes sense.  The character is male.
> 
> Now there is talk about making a James Bond movie featuring a female actor in the role of James Bond.
> 
> Why change the gender of an iconic character?   If someone genuinely wishes to tell a story about a female secret agent, why not just create a new character?  Why appropriate a beloved icon?
> 
> What’s going on here?  Did something happen to thwart creativity?  Are there no writers with enough imagination to come up with something unique of their own, that they must rework someone else’s work?
> 
> Or is something else going on?  Maybe this, let’s make James Bond a female is all about making a statement.  Look!  A lady can do secret agent stuff too!  Sure she can, but she cannot be James Bond.  James Bond is a man.
> 
> Leave James Bond alone.  There is no reason to change evergreen heroes.  James Bond is a man.  Let him always be a man.  Likewise, let the Lone Ranger and Tonto remain men.  Let Modesty Blaise remain a woman.  Not everybody and everything has to be recycled, revamped and redone to update the message.
> 
> You don’t like a suave manly secret agent?  Watch a different movie.
> 
> James Bond Might Soon Be Played by an Actress Like Gillian Anderson


Maybe the character will be transgender...and save the world from evil.


----------



## Gracie

Hollyweird at its usual antics.

I'm waiting for the movie Shaft to come be redone..but with a white dude. Not. 
Kinda like watching the new Mad Max. I will never watch another one. Mad Max is Mel Gibson. Period.


----------



## NoNukes

Peony said:


> In 1962, the first James Bond movie, Dr. No, appeared in theaters.  Based on Ian Fleming’s novels about British secret agent 007, James Bond movies has delighted audiences for some six decades.
> 
> James Bond is a macho man with an impossible job.  He saves the world from assorted crazy genius bad guys.  While in the course of his dangerous secret agent duties, he flirts with women.  He is a masculine, confident, rogue.  The women he encounters are beautiful and competent.  Most of the time, he can’t get the assignment done without the help of some gorgeous gal.
> 
> That man/woman dynamic is part of the fun of Bond stories.  Bond Girls are as important to the entertainment as gadgets, like cars that fire rockets and Champagne bottles that blow up.
> 
> Sean Connery played the role of James Bond in several movies.  Five other actors followed in the role.   In the two dozen 007 movies made, all the actors playing the role of James Bond were male.  This makes sense.  The character is male.
> 
> Now there is talk about making a James Bond movie featuring a female actor in the role of James Bond.
> 
> Why change the gender of an iconic character?   If someone genuinely wishes to tell a story about a female secret agent, why not just create a new character?  Why appropriate a beloved icon?
> 
> What’s going on here?  Did something happen to thwart creativity?  Are there no writers with enough imagination to come up with something unique of their own, that they must rework someone else’s work?
> 
> Or is something else going on?  Maybe this, let’s make James Bond a female is all about making a statement.  Look!  A lady can do secret agent stuff too!  Sure she can, but she cannot be James Bond.  James Bond is a man.
> 
> Leave James Bond alone.  There is no reason to change evergreen heroes.  James Bond is a man.  Let him always be a man.  Likewise, let the Lone Ranger and Tonto remain men.  Let Modesty Blaise remain a woman.  Not everybody and everything has to be recycled, revamped and redone to update the message.
> 
> You don’t like a suave manly secret agent?  Watch a different movie.
> 
> James Bond Might Soon Be Played by an Actress Like Gillian Anderson


They are proposing many changes in Bond. I can accept a Black Bond, or a female Bond, but they were talking about Damien Lewis, and I think a ginger Bond would be going to far!


----------



## Divine Wind

hjmick said:


> I would have clicked "Funny" instead of "Thank You", but as we all know, that's more or less come to be an insult...


I've seen people use it as a form of disagreement but I use it if something is funny whether I disagree or not.  The new "Funny and Agree!!" button seems to address the issue.


----------



## Divine Wind

NoNukes said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1962, the first James Bond movie, Dr. No, appeared in theaters.  Based on Ian Fleming’s novels about British secret agent 007, James Bond movies has delighted audiences for some six decades.
> 
> James Bond is a macho man with an impossible job.  He saves the world from assorted crazy genius bad guys.  While in the course of his dangerous secret agent duties, he flirts with women.  He is a masculine, confident, rogue.  The women he encounters are beautiful and competent.  Most of the time, he can’t get the assignment done without the help of some gorgeous gal.
> 
> That man/woman dynamic is part of the fun of Bond stories.  Bond Girls are as important to the entertainment as gadgets, like cars that fire rockets and Champagne bottles that blow up.
> 
> Sean Connery played the role of James Bond in several movies.  Five other actors followed in the role.   In the two dozen 007 movies made, all the actors playing the role of James Bond were male.  This makes sense.  The character is male.
> 
> Now there is talk about making a James Bond movie featuring a female actor in the role of James Bond.
> 
> Why change the gender of an iconic character?   If someone genuinely wishes to tell a story about a female secret agent, why not just create a new character?  Why appropriate a beloved icon?
> 
> What’s going on here?  Did something happen to thwart creativity?  Are there no writers with enough imagination to come up with something unique of their own, that they must rework someone else’s work?
> 
> Or is something else going on?  Maybe this, let’s make James Bond a female is all about making a statement.  Look!  A lady can do secret agent stuff too!  Sure she can, but she cannot be James Bond.  James Bond is a man.
> 
> Leave James Bond alone.  There is no reason to change evergreen heroes.  James Bond is a man.  Let him always be a man.  Likewise, let the Lone Ranger and Tonto remain men.  Let Modesty Blaise remain a woman.  Not everybody and everything has to be recycled, revamped and redone to update the message.
> 
> You don’t like a suave manly secret agent?  Watch a different movie.
> 
> James Bond Might Soon Be Played by an Actress Like Gillian Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> They are proposing many changes in Bond. I can accept a Black Bond, or a female Bond, but they were talking about Damien Lewis, and I think a ginger Bond would be going to far!
Click to expand...

LOL.  Controversy sells!


----------



## Compost

Messing with iconic heroes is in style!
SJW Brigade Starts “Give Captain America A Boyfriend” Campaign…


----------



## skye




----------



## JoeMoma

skye said:


> JANE BOND?????
> 
> I don't think so.


Perhaps her name will still be James.  Kind of reminds me of the Jonny Cash song about a boy named Sue.


----------



## Czernobog

TheOldSchool said:


>


Ya know...I could have went my whole life without ever knowing that movie existed, and I don't think I would have felt even a little bit deprived.


Anybody got some brain bleach I could use.  I'd really like to scrub that image out of my head...


----------



## james bond

Thank you, but James Bond is a man's man and Sean Connery defined it best with Daniel Craig a close second..  He's not a woman's woman nor LGBTQ, pansexual or whatever the term is*.  Let them get their own franchise

* The kids are getting their gender identities mixed up, so some things should not be messed with.

Miley Cyrus on How She Discovered Her Pansexuality: ‘My First Relationship Was with a Chick’


----------



## JoeMoma

james bond said:


> Thank you, but James Bond is a man's man and Sean Connery defined it best with Daniel Craig a close second..  He's not a woman's woman nor LGBTQ, pansexual or whatever the term is*.  Let them get their own franchise
> 
> * The kids are getting their gender identities mixed up, so some things should not be messed with.
> 
> Miley Cyrus on How She Discovered Her Pansexuality: ‘My First Relationship Was with a Chick’



I agree that Sean Connery defined James Bond as an apha-male.  
I know this probably isn't fair, but when ever I see Daniel Craig, I see a face that should be playing the villain, not the hero.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JoeMoma said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but James Bond is a man's man and Sean Connery defined it best with Daniel Craig a close second..  He's not a woman's woman nor LGBTQ, pansexual or whatever the term is*.  Let them get their own franchise
> 
> * The kids are getting their gender identities mixed up, so some things should not be messed with.
> 
> Miley Cyrus on How She Discovered Her Pansexuality: ‘My First Relationship Was with a Chick’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Sean Connery defined James Bond as an apha-male.
> I know this probably isn't fair, but when ever I see Daniel Craig, I see a face that should be playing the villain, not the hero.
Click to expand...


Connery and Moore are the two best.the others are all wanna be's


----------



## RWS

i think the next James Bond is gonna be Miley Cyrus. 

Just sayin, to cover all the bases...


----------



## The Great Goose

Peony said:


> In 1962, the first James Bond movie, Dr. No, appeared in theaters.  Based on Ian Fleming’s novels about British secret agent 007, James Bond movies has delighted audiences for some six decades.
> 
> James Bond is a macho man with an impossible job.  He saves the world from assorted crazy genius bad guys.  While in the course of his dangerous secret agent duties, he flirts with women.  He is a masculine, confident, rogue.  The women he encounters are beautiful and competent.  Most of the time, he can’t get the assignment done without the help of some gorgeous gal.
> 
> That man/woman dynamic is part of the fun of Bond stories.  Bond Girls are as important to the entertainment as gadgets, like cars that fire rockets and Champagne bottles that blow up.
> 
> Sean Connery played the role of James Bond in several movies.  Five other actors followed in the role.   In the two dozen 007 movies made, all the actors playing the role of James Bond were male.  This makes sense.  The character is male.
> 
> Now there is talk about making a James Bond movie featuring a female actor in the role of James Bond.
> 
> Why change the gender of an iconic character?   If someone genuinely wishes to tell a story about a female secret agent, why not just create a new character?  Why appropriate a beloved icon?
> 
> What’s going on here?  Did something happen to thwart creativity?  Are there no writers with enough imagination to come up with something unique of their own, that they must rework someone else’s work?
> 
> Or is something else going on?  Maybe this, let’s make James Bond a female is all about making a statement.  Look!  A lady can do secret agent stuff too!  Sure she can, but she cannot be James Bond.  James Bond is a man.
> 
> Leave James Bond alone.  There is no reason to change evergreen heroes.  James Bond is a man.  Let him always be a man.  Likewise, let the Lone Ranger and Tonto remain men.  Let Modesty Blaise remain a woman.  Not everybody and everything has to be recycled, revamped and redone to update the message.
> 
> You don’t like a suave manly secret agent?  Watch a different movie.
> 
> James Bond Might Soon Be Played by an Actress Like Gillian Anderson


They'll do it and they'll lose money doing it.


----------



## sparky

Bond is an _entire_ over the top Walter Mitty caricature , reality would have seen him die in the line of duty ,or of VD ...~S~


----------



## ChrisL

I prefer the old James Bond movies with Sean Connery and/or Roger Moore.  The newer James Bonds are MUCH too emotional.  They fall in love, they cry.  Yuck.  That is not what being James Bond is about!


----------



## Alex.

The new Bond movie will be out in November


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> I prefer the old James Bond movies with Sean Connery and/or Roger Moore.  The newer James Bonds are MUCH too emotional.  They fall in love, they cry.  Yuck.  That is not what being James Bond is about!





I prefer those as well, but those men have kinda passed their prime


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the old James Bond movies with Sean Connery and/or Roger Moore.  The newer James Bonds are MUCH too emotional.  They fall in love, they cry.  Yuck.  That is not what being James Bond is about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer those as well, but those men have kinda passed their prime
Click to expand...


True, but they were the best James Bonds.  They are trying to make the James Bond movies less "campy" and less sexist and more emotional.  Well, that's really not James Bond to me!


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the old James Bond movies with Sean Connery and/or Roger Moore.  The newer James Bonds are MUCH too emotional.  They fall in love, they cry.  Yuck.  That is not what being James Bond is about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer those as well, but those men have kinda passed their prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but they were the best James Bonds.  They are trying to make the James Bond movies less "campy" and less sexist and more emotional.  Well, that's really not James Bond to me!
Click to expand...



I agree!


----------



## james bond

Alex. said:


> The new Bond movie will be out in November



Ha ha, but we know Trump gets his women because of his money and celeb status.  He thinks it's his confidence.  Yeah right.

But if you want to talk dirt, I'm more interested in Hillary's sex life.  If Bill is chasing underage women with his money and celeb status, what is she getting?  Maybe she's getting her share of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  The person who knows is Huma and they share common ground


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Alex.

james bond said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Bond movie will be out in November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, but we know Trump gets his women because of his money and celeb status.  He thinks it's his confidence.  Yeah right.
> 
> But if you want to talk dirt, I'm more interested in Hillary's sex life.  If Bill is chasing underage women with his money and celeb status, what is she getting?  Maybe she's getting her share of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  The person who knows is Huma and they share common ground
Click to expand...



Who knew?


----------



## james bond

Alex. said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Bond movie will be out in November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, but we know Trump gets his women because of his money and celeb status.  He thinks it's his confidence.  Yeah right.
> 
> But if you want to talk dirt, I'm more interested in Hillary's sex life.  If Bill is chasing underage women with his money and celeb status, what is she getting?  Maybe she's getting her share of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  The person who knows is Huma and they share common ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew?
Click to expand...


I knew it.  She prolly prefers P2P vs H2H.


----------



## RWS

Alex. said:


> The new Bond movie will be out in November


Hands down (or up?) winner!!!

I'll watch that!! LOL!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the old James Bond movies with Sean Connery and/or Roger Moore.  The newer James Bonds are MUCH too emotional.  They fall in love, they cry.  Yuck.  That is not what being James Bond is about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer those as well, but those men have kinda passed their prime
Click to expand...

thats what I said eariler. Connery and Moore are the Real James Bond actors. All the others are all wanna be's.


----------

